# Ibo removes Michael Vincent from Florida results



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

:thumbs_up Look at all the scores on the IBO page. The fact that he shot better then Wallace should say somthing!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good for IBO. Glad someone paying attention.
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Job IBO


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank You Ken Watkins


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Woot woot

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Any word on Asa's response.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

That's pretty strong. There must a real investigation going on.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

There are alot of photos taken at shoots especially in the age of camera phones. Ya never know who might have taken an incriminating picture!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

cinchup1973 said:


> There are alot of photos taken at shoots especially in the age of camera phones. Ya never know who might have taken an incriminating picture!


The only problem is that if you are taking pics while you shoot you are also breaking the rules. For some reason no cameras on the courses in the IBO, not sure on the ASA.


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

His name is also gone from the IBO web sight. Put his name into the search and it says no one named Micheal Vincent. Must be some more evidence than we all know about. If so , good job IBO.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

He may have stepped up and came clean....wrongdoing can weigh heavy on the mind


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

He is still in the AL results.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Asa there are alot of pictures taken, I believe the actual rule in asa is no flash or distraction of shooters, I may be wrong but I thought the asa was the same way.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

The ASA rule use to be, no cameras allowed until Sunday.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Unless pre-approved


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

MV,Gets caught cheating red handed at Asa shoot, but no real action taken. Several weeks later,MV Gets DQed from ibo STC event,but MV was not caught cheating nor was he protested ( I have no doubt he cheated , duh) within the time limit per ibo rules. 

My point is, Asa please make a stand and stop dragging your feet. I disagree with the comments on the Asa Webb site, I do think the decision in this case should be made public.

MV if your reading this,please be a man and admitt to what you've done, apologize and move on.


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you IBO for having a brass set and getting rid of this fool. ASA, we are all watching......waiting.....


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

2K6S2K said:


> Thank you IBO for having a brass set and getting rid of this fool. ASA, we are all watching......waiting.....


^^ This!


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

I asked the question on the ASA forum if the decision of the CC would be made public and it was deleted, so I think we we will never know the outcome.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Post was not deleted...machine error or operator.:angry:


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Their must be some information out their that we don't know about to have the IBO ramove him from past shoots. I agree with alot of other fellow archers that I hope ASA will follow in their foot steps and leave him as a example to others, what we as archers do not put up with any type of cheating.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

redfish said:


> I asked the question on the ASA forum if the decision of the CC would be made public and it was deleted, so I think we we will never know the outcome.


That's why everyone discusses here.
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> That's why everyone discusses here.
> DB


Maybe you don't read all the posts........he stated it was his mistake....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> Maybe you don't read all the posts........he stated it was his mistake....


ASA forum wouldnt allow half the posts that are made here is what Im saying. I read all the posts. Not sure what your talking about he stated it was his mistake. If were talking about his rangefinder what else could he say. But he not admitting he used them
DB


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

J Whittington said:


> MV,Gets caught cheating red handed at Asa shoot, but no real action taken. *Several weeks later*,MV Gets DQed from ibo STC event,but MV was not caught cheating nor was he protested ( I have no doubt he cheated , duh) within the time limit per ibo rules.
> 
> My point is, Asa please make a stand and stop dragging your feet. I disagree with the comments on the Asa Webb site, I do think the decision in this case should be made public.
> 
> MV if your reading this,please be a man and admitt to what you've done, apologize and move on.


Just pointing out the obvious...but it has been just now 1 week since this incident. Some of the members of the CC have a little shoot this weekend...NFAA Indoor Nationals...that they have been getting ready for and are attending. 

And, there really is no need for some kind of immediate, emotionally based, knee jerk reaction. Sound reasoning after an investigation, and a decision made on objective standards is always, and will always be better than an immediate emotional reaction.

Some of you peopl ereally need to calm down. Nothing that he allegedly did last weekend has affected the outcome of that shoot. Everything that he may have done at shoots prior is done...waiting a few days longer for a resolution really isn't that big of thing.

History is full of the unintended results of immediated emotional based reactions. This is not the time for another one. Calm down and let the ASA work its process and make its decision. If you all don't like it, then complain about it then. While his actions certainly cast a shadow on his behavior, I don't think they cast the same one on 3-D personally. However, some of you demanding an response right now remind me of my 5 year old son when he he has to wait for something...something that casts a shadow on archery in general bigger than the one MV cast on archery, but not himself...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

redfish said:


> Post was not deleted...machine error or operator.:angry:


DB.......this is the post I am talking about..........thank you.......and your statement about it was deleted...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> DB.......this is the post I am talking about..........thank you.......and your statement about it was deleted...


Kotcha, yes didnt see that. So will ASA announce the punishment?
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Kotcha, yes didnt see that. So will ASA announce the punishment?
> DB


I don't have the answer to that question....I am not on the CC..


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

[



Longer they take, the weaker they look. Courious to see how consistant they are lol




QUOTE=Rolo;1063786459]Just pointing out the obvious...but it has been just now 1 week since this incident. Some of the members of the CC have a little shoot this weekend...NFAA Indoor Nationals...that they have been getting ready for and are attending. 

And, there really is no need for some kind of immediate, emotionally based, knee jerk reaction. Sound reasoning after an investigation, and a decision made on objective standards is always, and will always be better than an immediate emotional reaction.

Some of you peopl ereally need to calm down. Nothing that he allegedly did last weekend has affected the outcome of that shoot. Everything that he may have done at shoots prior is done...waiting a few days longer for a resolution really isn't that big of thing.

History is full of the unintended results of immediated emotional based reactions. This is not the time for another one. Calm down and let the ASA work its process and make its decision. If you all don't like it, then complain about it then. While his actions certainly cast a shadow on his behavior, I don't think they cast the same one on 3-D personally. However, some of you demanding an response right now remind me of my 5 year old son when he he has to wait for something...something that casts a shadow on archery in general bigger than the one MV cast on archery, but not himself...[/QUOTE]


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Jerry you need to chill out. A week is by no means a long time.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

The only thing that I would like to add is that I agree with a couple of the earlier posts..........it is a good opportunity for ASA to show that cheating is not acceptable.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

dw'struth said:


> The only thing that I would like to add is that I agree with a couple of the earlier posts..........it is a good opportunity for ASA to show that cheating is not acceptable.


+1 Agreed!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

He cheated at a Asa event, got caught red handed, but IBO is the only org to do anything about it. Think about it.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Jerry the CC members each will make phone calls to all concerned before each make their decision. This is on top of their jobs, family life and practice time. Then they will get together to make their decision and a penalty if deserved. If they ate to make the right decision it will take time. I know what happened I was there to but I would want all the "backup" I could get to make the best case for a penalty.

Vero is right patience.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

J Whittington said:


> He cheated at a Asa event, got caught red handed, but IBO is the only org to do anything about it. Think about it.


Kinda funny considering that IBO is the org that's constantly trashed on here about allowing cheaters.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

J Whittington said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Longer they take, the weaker they look. Courious to see how consistant they are lol


Opinions vary...but good decisions decisions are always best when emotion does not impact the product. He was immediately DQd from the event. Any long term sanction is not needed immediately...except of course if you have no patience...



J Whittington said:


> He cheated at a Asa event, got caught red handed, but IBO is the only org to do anything about it. Think about it.



Really...ASA isn't doing anything about it? Or, is it that the ASA isn't doing whatever it is you think they should do on the schedule that you think they should do it?

This of course ignores that the CC has only had this for a week, and some of them are in Kentucky now for another important shoot. Considering they had to travel home from Texas, spend a little time with their families, go to work, get ready for Indoor Nats, and then go there...right, they should have ignored their other responsibilities and make a decision so that it can be done when you want it done...

The cheating of one is certainly...the constantly complaining, complaining and whining that things aren't being done fast enough by several...well that looks worse IMO because it involves a lot more than 1...and I ain't a big fan of adults acting crying children...

I'm now convinced...my 5 year old has more patience and understanding than some...


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

I dont think the IBO is thrashed for that, they are thrashed for the unorganized operation and the ease in which possible cheating could take place. Ibo shoots allow you to shoot with whom ever you come with or choose to shoot with which leaves the door wide open to opportunity.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a question for the folks that frequent the ASA forums. When you guys go to Matts post on their forum, how many posts/pages are on his thread?


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I feel sorry for some of you guys because you don't have a clue. All you guys see it's what's on the surface, and what's happening now. You guys thing I'm hell bent on a knee jerk reaction. That's not the case.

Overall I feel the Asa is truly the best overall archery org we currently have. However the claims of " we have to follow our written rules" and the CC committee makes the decisions is not a factual statement either! 
People have been banned for life not forcheating either. They skipped all the steps that were listed in their rules. Analogy: they wents 0 to 100 mph in less than a second.

I see your guys point. And I'll no longer make any more post on the subject. I just want them to tell us the truth and trat everybody fairly. The same rules apply for every body. Not more favoritism for those they like, or " who they are" nor persecution for those they don't.
Equal justice for all 
I'm done with it for now.

I'm willing to call anyone to tell the rest of the story via phone.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

redfish said:


> I have a question for the folks that frequent the ASA forums. When you guys go to Matts post on their forum, how many posts/pages are on his thread?


2 pages and 40 posts. Post count has been varying.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

> 2 pages and 40 posts. Post count has been varying


Interesting...now my post and others has been deleted.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bad thing is you forgot the guy that did help you out/


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't speak for the others but... A couple of My comments that were not offensive in any way, and supportive of any decision that came down, were removed from the second page... So I just removed all My posts on that thread, some of them didn't make sense once the others were removed anyway...


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

ABTABB said:


> Can't speak for the others but... A couple of My comments that were not offensive in any way, and supportive of any decision that came down, were removed from the second page... So I just removed all My posts on that thread, some of them didn't make sense once the others were removed anyway...


I had one removed then put back.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I have been following this very close, wasn't gonna post but I must commend the IBO. ASA needs to get rid of this thief....enough foot dragging.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

3rdplace said:


> I had one removed then put back.


 It's the Hokey Pokey Mike... You put the right post in, they take your right post out...lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

damnyankee said:


> I have been following this very close, wasn't gonna post but I must commend the IBO. ASA needs to get rid of this thief....enough foot dragging.


This ^


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

I am not a 3D shooter or member of ASA or IBO but wouldn't at least a short statement like "MV is suspended from competition until further review of the allegations that were brought forward from the competition in TX." Go a long ways to at least let membership know that they are serious. I understand that these guys have lives but wouldn't that at least in the short term address the situation and give them time to practice and compete, oh and have family time! Just a thought.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

The ASA has followed the IBO and suspended Micheal Vincent from competing in future competitions. Thank you to both organizations to not promote cheating in our great sport of archery.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ohiobullseye said:


> The ASA has followed the IBO and suspended Micheal Vincent from competing in future competitions. Thank you to both organizations to not promote cheating in our great sport of archery.


Good news.

I hope people think twice before atempting to cheat. I hope more people keep an eye out for it and take it seriously in their own peer groups.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Approximately 8 days since the incident and a very appropriate decision was made, and a very appropriate, objective statement about the decision was given...crazy how thngs work out...


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

ohiobullseye said:


> The ASA has followed the IBO and suspended Micheal Vincent from competing in future competitions. Thank you to both organizations to not promote cheating in our great sport of archery.


The following is from Mike Tyrell, President of ASA......




> The ASA Competition Committee has completed their review of the range finder controversy from Texas. It is their conclusion that the individual involved will have all scores from his 2012 season vacated, and in addition he will be suspended from future ASA Pro/Am and Federation competition for the foreseeable future.
> 
> The results for LA and FL will be reposted based on this decision, and the ASA will amend the payouts based on these new results. The SOY standings will also reflect this correction.
> 
> ...


----------

